# Digi-Cool



## fcs1234 (Oct 11, 2009)

Who else on here has them there the Best of the best. 

I love have the best in tools:yes::001_tongue::thumbsup:


----------



## Maineiac (Aug 1, 2010)

I do also DRSA 1200


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

I have the new DRSA 1600 with accessories. This one gives you more Quicker, more accurate diagnostics compared to others.


----------



## jacklehorries (Sep 1, 2011)

*DRSA 1600 with accessories*

DRSA 1600 with accessories are very expensive and doubt on durability.


----------



## jpsmith1cm (Oct 14, 2010)

jacklehorries said:


> DRSA 1600 with accessories are very expensive and doubt on durability.


 
The DRSA series are the MOST DURABLE set of gauges you can buy.


Mine have been in WI Freezers at -15, on rooftops at over 100, dropped, dunked in water, splashed with every imaginable chemical and oil and they keep on going.

The 1600s aren't that expensive, drop the coin and you'll be quite glad that you did.


----------



## triple rectifier (Dec 15, 2011)

I can't speak for the Digi-cool's durability but I will say that my Testo gauges have seen some extreme conditions and have never flinched. I saw the Yellow Jacket digital gauges in the supply house the other day and they are pretty bulky compared to the Digi-cool and Testo gauges.


----------



## Eaallred (Feb 13, 2012)

I had a co-worked that had both the SMAN3 and the Digicool 1200's. Hands down he liked the Digi's more.

So I went with the DSRA1250's and spring loaded clamps. I love them.

Then the AK900's came out. Dang. Will have to buy a set as a second set soon. Would love to have a set of Digi's dedicated to each refrigeratant. paint to pruge with nitrogen each time I do a different unit.


----------



## jpsmith1cm (Oct 14, 2010)

Eaallred said:


> I had a co-worked that had both the SMAN3 and the Digicool 1200's. Hands down he liked the Digi's more.
> 
> So I went with the DSRA1250's and spring loaded clamps. I love them.
> 
> Then the AK900's came out. Dang. Will have to buy a set as a second set soon. Would love to have a set of Digi's dedicated to each refrigeratant. paint to pruge with nitrogen each time I do a different unit.


 
Why bother purging with nitrogen between units?

Just purge the refrigerant that is in them out and go.


----------



## SmithLewit (Oct 18, 2015)

DigiCool is on amazon?


----------



## andreeakamaras (May 19, 2016)

where i can find DigiCool ?


----------

